# 08 Deer pics!



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've only had one chance to go out this year so far. Post some pics so i can get pumped to finally get into my stand again!


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

f

Shot this one on September 3 at 7:30 pm at 21 yards


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> I've only had one chance to go out this year so far. Post some pics so i can get pumped to finally get into my stand again!


Check out the thread below this one, the one that says 2008 Bow Season, lets hear it!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a nice deer Goose. Congrats


----------

